# Where are the best designs for a homeade chainsaw mill out of 45,000 posts here?



## AATR (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. My name is Mark. I will update my profile info as soon as I get a chance.

I am hoping to find some good pictures (and discussion) about the building of a CSM for a stihl 066 with a 36" bar length. If you think I could move up to a 42" bar without over loading the 066 I might try that. I will probably use an anchored extension ladder for a guide right now. I am wanting to saw dimentional lumber as well as beams/posts.

I just dont know where to begin because there are so many threads? I want to thank you for reading this and let you know I appreciate any help...

Could anybody type the name of a specific thread or two?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BobL (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome Mark! Like any forum - I suggest start by reading the sticky, there is a post in there on a range of "bar to mill" attachment methods.

Then ask specific questions.

Some things to keep in mind are
If you want to produce a lot of dimensioned lumber from easily accessible logs, then is a CS mill really the best way to go?
Your budget - obviously
What materials do you already have?
Your level of fabrication skill.
Access to tools and machinery
If you want to produce dimensioned lumber, then no single CS mill design does it all equally as well, you may need to think about 2 mills.


----------



## Timberframed (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not much help here for I had a welder make mine but it must be cool being near the Super Bridge though.


----------



## AATR (Jan 14, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> I'm not much help here for I had a welder make mine but it must be cool being near the Super Bridge though.


 
Yes it is, I go catfishing under it all the time!


----------



## AATR (Jan 14, 2011)

BobL said:


> Welcome Mark! Like any forum - I suggest start by reading the sticky, there is a post in there on a range of "bar to mill" attachment methods.
> 
> Then ask specific questions.
> 
> ...




Hi Bob,

I have done several hours of research here since I posted my questions. There is a wealth of info here (much by you) on building and then modifications to these mills. You do bring up some good questions...

I guess the reason I want to build a CS mill is that I have an 066 for a powerhead and it seems like the fastest way to "get my feet wet". I will have to do some milling on job locations when I can't get the log out of tight back yards. I keep tossing nice logs into the woodburner because I have no mill. 

Unfortunatly, space is also a factor right now... I really dont have the space to set up a bandsaw mill. I wish I did because I have a 23hp. Kohler horizontal shaft motor waiting for a mill. I picked it up for $90 several years ago.

I have built several peices of equipment in the past. Most were not related to this subject. I have access to a machine shop & a weld/fab shop. I have the funds in place to get this mill up & running. 

Do you think I will be ok with a 42 inch bar on my Stihl 066. It is stock and as far as wear & tear it is in good shape.

Thanks for the help!

Mark


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mark, welcome from MD. I agree with BobL, you may, or probably will need more than one mill. I use extension ladder guides too, I have 10', 12', and 21' sections. 

I have also been stunned by the ease and acuracy of a mini mill for cutting cants and beams. I started with a cheap mini that clamped to the bar with set screws and it actually worked pretty nice. Now I'm making a mini similar to the one in the post by 820wards and I'm dedicating an 82cc Homelite with a 20 inch bar to that mill. I'd recomend drilling the bar because the clamp method on the cheapy does flex some. 

Check out the post by 820wards on "Milled with the revised mini mill", and just scan back a few pages or so till you find his thread on building it. Gives great pics and ideas.

BobL has many threads on mill builds and they are all great. 

Good luck and enjoy, Joe.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 15, 2011)

As Bob says, the sticky is probably the best place to get some information on basic design.Drilling out the bar is the only way to go IMO. Good luck, post pics.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 15, 2011)

certainly not the best design on here (by a long shot) but it's cheap, easy, and reliable. i've milled loads of lumber with this jig i made:







the base is angle iron and the uprights are made out of telespar. you can find that at anyplace that supplies highway signage/safety supplies/cones etc. if you have access to a welder you could make this jig for under $50.
:turtle:


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dog gone, it may not be the highest tech, but for basic use, it might be the best design. Very rigid, heavy steel, easy to weld, quick adjust, I like it. I stuck a couple old steel angle bed frames in the shed because I knew they would come in handy one day. If you don't mind I think I'll steal your desing and make one like it for my buddy. He loves my Granburg but will never spend the money. He'll love something quick, easy, and home made like that. Thanks for posting, Joe.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 16, 2011)

> He'll love something quick, easy, and home made like that. Thanks for posting, Joe.



no problem joe. i love the quick heighth adjustment and the fact that the pins keep the saw from vibrating the uprights either up or down. when i first started milling i was using my neighbors jig made from aluminum 80/20 (i think it's called) and i had trouble with the upright screws vibing loose. this took care of that. irate:
cheers


----------

